

How Slavery Really Ended in America - tmsh
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/03/magazine/mag-03CivilWar-t.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
rickdangerous1
Rosa parks did not sit at the back of the bus because she was tired as most
histories have it. She sat there as a courageous act of civil disobedience
after being carefully selected due to her impeccable character (so that the
incident could not be dismissed as an act by a person without good standing).

------
Devilboy
OK yea so I'm flagging this one. Am I wrong?

~~~
snos
I don't know, the 'contraband' term is like the ultimate pivot.

